# Bare hand deer catch....



## Everymanalion (Jul 27, 2015)

Dude is insane and a beast at the same time, so much respect, check out his other videos too, some will think he is stupid but I respect his knowledge and risk taking.


----------



## dirty andy (Jul 27, 2015)

Major balls. Running down feral dogs. Dogs scare the fuck out of me.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 27, 2015)

Years ago when i was camping in KY a deer woke me up by poking his nose into the screen. Freaked both of us out and he took off... It never occured to me i could chase him down and catch him.


----------

